# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Lỗi acquiring network address khi kết nối internet ! ( Giúp Minh Với )

## vasmobifone

lap của mình buổi chiều vẫn dùng mạng bình thường,nhưng mà tối nay bật lên lại gặp thông báo "acquiring network address" ( cũng đầu mạng đó mình cắm sang máy khác thì máy đó có mạng bình thương ). mình đã tìm hiểu trên mạng,đã làm theo cách một số người có hướng dẫn là





> " dhcp bị lỗi .
> máy kia chỉ cần đặt ip bằng tay là xong.
> vd:
> ip: 192.168.1.10
> subnet: 255.255.255.0
> gateway 192.168.1.1 "


sau khi làm theo thì không còn thông báo "acquiring network address" nhưng mà vẫn không kết nối internet được 


mong mọi người giúp đỡ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thuytrang128

bạn dùng công cụ complete internet repair 1.2.6.1262 để fix lỗi trên



> http://www.rizone3.com/?download=cintrep.zip


- trước tiên, tải công cụ complete internet repair 1.2.6.1262
- sau đó, giải nén và chạy file cintrep.exe. check vào các ô tròn và chọn go

----------

